# carte mère à changer



## aelia (3 Mai 2010)

Hello à tous,
 Heureuse utilisatrice d'un Power Mac G5 Dual 2GHz, je dois changer la carte mère (HS). Peut-on trouver sa référence quelque part ? Où  l'acheter d'occaz ? Site ?
Centre apple m'a dit que pièces pour Mac pdt 5 ans seulement ; après apple ne vent plus de pièces détachées. Dur! dur!
Merci de répondre


----------

